# Accord du verbe avec plusieurs infinitifs sujet : singulier / pluriel



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour,
un jour je suis tombée sur une question concernant comment on accorde le verbe si le sujet est deux (ou plus) infinitifs. Malheureusement je n'arrive pas à donner des exemples convenables, peut-être la phrase suivante :
Défendre les droits de l'homme et lutter contre la discrimination ______ (être) ce que l'on fait en ce moment.
Et pourriez-vous penser à plus d'exemples?
Merci d'avance!

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Mout

bonjour,
j'appliquerai cette règle :
un infinitif = singulier.
un infinitif ET un infinitif = singulier ET singulier => pluriel.

j'écrirai donc _Défendre les droits de l'homme et lutter contre la discrimination *sont *ce que l'on fait en ce moment_.
_Ecrire correctement le français et justifier son raisonnement *coulent *de source sur ce forum_.


----------



## Anna-chonger

D'accord, merci! 
Mais je me demande s'il exite d'autres régles olus précises ou des cas particuliers...?


----------



## Mout

Il y a l'usage oral qui diffère un peu :
J'écrirais _Défendre les droits de l'homme et lutter contre la discrimination *sont *ce que l'on fait en ce moment_.
Mais je dirais _Défendre les droits de l'homme et lutter contre la discrimination, *c'est* ce que l'on fait en ce moment_.


----------



## Captain Ishido

Défendre les droits de l'homme et lutter contre la discrimination _est_ ce que l'on fait en ce moment.

Car j'entends "_Le fait de_ défendre..."


----------



## Anne345

En fait on a en général le chois : 
"  Les donneurs sont des termes « neutres ».
Le neutre n’existe pas en français du point de vue morphologique, car c’est le masculin qui en assume le rôle, en tant que genre indifférencié. En outre, on constate que les usagers répugnent à considérer comme des termes comptables des éléments neutres du point de vue sémantique : pronoms désignant le non-humain ; éléments échappant d’habitude à la catégorie du genre (infinitifs et propositions conjonctives). 
*Lorsque ces éléments sont coordonnés, les receveurs restent souvent au singulier.* (S’il fallait rappeler l’ensemble des donneurs par un pronom, ce serait le pronom neutre cela.) (...)
• Les donneurs sont des infinitifs : Donner et retenir ne vaut (prov. dans Littré, s. v. valoir). — S’agiter et blesser est l’instinct des vipères (Vigny, Dest., Oracles). (...) — Sentir, aimer, souffrir, se dévouer, sera toujours le texte de la vie des femmes (Balzac, E. Grandet). 
 (...)
*Mais il n’est pas interdit de mettre les receveurs au pluriel.*
• Les donneurs sont des infinitifs : Manger, boire, dormir, se promener sont permis (Amiel, Journal, 17 janv. 1879, dans la Nouv. revue franç., janv. 1940). — Écrire et penser ne font strictement qu’un (Bourget, cité dans les Lettres romanes)."
(Grevisse)


----------



## Anna-chonger

Merci à tous 
Mais désolée à Anne... 
Il paraît que votre réponse serait très utile, mailheureusement, je n'ai pas bien compris... Pourriez-vous préciser un peu plus pour que ce soit plus clair pour moi, qui ne maîtrise pas encore le français sans problème? Merci


----------



## Mout

En gros, Anne345 dit que deux verbes à l'infinitif juxtaposés d'un ET provoque la conjugaison du verbe soit au singulier, soit au pluriel.

Et j'ai envie de rajouter que c'est selon le sens que tu veux donner à ton sujet : si tu considères les deux verbes comme un tout, tu pourras mettre le singulier ; mais si tu souhaites les laisser comme deux actions distinctes, un pluriel sera pas mal.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Merci 
Donc dans les deux phrases suivantes:
1. Naître et mourir est un processus naturel.
2. Naître et mourir sont deux choses différentes.
Ai-je bien mis?


----------



## Mout

Pour moi ça me va. Quoique, dans la première, je mettrais
_Naître *puis *mourir est un processus naturel_. Mais ca ne change pas grand chose.


----------



## beri

Boire beaucoup d'eau, bien dormir et utiliser un bon hydratant aide(nt?) notre peau à rester en forme.

Je ne sais plus quelle règle régit l'accord du verbe conjugué suivant une énumération d'infinitifs. Ici, faut-il accorder "aide"?

Merfi!


----------



## snarkhunter

Oui, il faut faire l'accord ici : c'est parce que ces verbes sont liés par la conjonction "et". Si on avait utilisé "ou" à la place, alors l'accord n'aurait pas été nécessaire.


----------



## beri

Merci SH!
J'étais confus car il m'avait semblé apprendre qu'avec un couple d'infinitifs, on n'accorde pas. Par exemple "voir et entendre permet d'appréhender les dangers".

Il n'y a pas quelque chose dans ce goût-là?


----------



## snarkhunter

En fait, ta remarque instille soudain le doute en moi...

Voici en effet ce que j'ai trouvé sur le net :

"Le verbe qui a pour sujet plusieurs infinitifs se met au singulier, sauf si les infinitifs expriment des idées différentes.
Exemples :
- Regarder la télévision et réviser ses leçons est impossible
- Lire et comprendre sont deux"

Du coup, je ne sais plus trop dans quel cas de figure ton exemple se situerait... La notion d'_idées différentes_ me semblant un peu floue.

Je propose donc d'attendre un avis nettement mieux éclairé que le mien !


----------



## tilt

Pour ma part, je dirais qu'on a le choix, ici, selon qu'on considère qu'il faut faire les 3 choses pour garder une peau saine, ou que chacune des trois choses peut y contribuer par elle-même.


----------



## Maître Capello

Effectivement, les deux accords sont ici possibles, le singulier étant même un peu plus fréquent que le pluriel.

_Boire beaucoup d'eau, bien dormir et utiliser un bon hydratant *aide* notre peau à rester en forme._ 
_Boire beaucoup d'eau, bien dormir et utiliser un bon hydratant *aident* notre peau à rester en forme._ 

Voir cette remarque de Grevisse (_Le Bon Usage_, § 446, 14e éd.):


> En outre, on constate que les usagers répugnent à considérer comme des termes comptables  des éléments neutres du point de vue sémantique : pronoms désignant le  non-humain ; éléments échappant d’habitude à la catégorie du genre (infinitifs  et propositions conjonctives). Lorsque ces éléments sont coordonnés, les  receveurs restent souvent au singulier. […] Mais il n’est pas interdit de  mettre les receveurs au pluriel.


----------



## Zingapuro

Voici ma phrase:

_Aménager un endroit dédié au travail scolaire et établir un temps d'étude régulier *montre/montrent* également que vous valorisez l'enseignement de votre enfant._

Si ce n'étaient pas des verbes à l'infinitif, mais des noms, ça serait au pluriel *montrent* sans aucun doute, mais là avec des infinitifs, je ne suis plus si sûr !

Merci de vos conseils !


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est une excellente question ! En fait, on a le choix. 

On considère souvent les deux infinitifs coordonnés comme une réalité unique et on accorde le verbe au singulier :

_S'agiter et blesser *est* l'instinct des vipères_ (Vigny, _Les Destinées_, Les Oracles).
_Sentir, aimer, souffrir, se dévouer, *sera* toujours le texte de la vie des femmes_ (Balzac, _Eugénie Grandet_).
_Admirer la pensée de Proust et blâmer son style *serait* absurde_ (Cocteau, _Poésie critique_).
_Entendre le son de la cloche et se dire : « Je vais monter avec l'échelle » ne *fut* qu'un instant_ (Stendhal, _Le Rouge et le Noir_).​
Mais l'accord au pluriel reste possible :

_Manger, boire, dormir, se promener *sont* permis_ (Amiel, _Journal_).
_ Écrire et penser ne *font* strictement qu'un_ (Bourget, _Lettres romanes_).
_ Veiller et vouloir * sont* une seule et même chose_ (Bergson, _L'Énergie spirituelle_).
_Instruire et éduquer *sont* une vocation véritable_ (Druon, _La France aux ordres d'un cadavre_).​


----------



## Parigigi

Bonsoir,

faut-il utiliser le pluriel ici (puisque ce sont deux attitudes qui provoqueraient le sarcasme) ?

S’habiller et se comporter là-bas comme on le ferait naturellement dans la Philharmonie de Berlin *provoquerait/provoqueraient* des réactions goguenardes…

Merci !
Pgg


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux accords sont généralement possibles dans ce genre de cas. On peut en effet considérer les différentes propositions infinitives coordonnées comme des sujets distincts et conjuguer le verbe principal en conséquence. Mais on peut aussi considérer que ces propositions infinitives forment un tout, neutre, équivalent à _cela_, et conjuguer le verbe principal au singulier. C'est cette seconde solution qui a ma préférence.

Toutefois, dans votre exemple, il est clair que le complément _là-bas comme on le ferait naturellement dans la Philharmonie de Berlin_ dépend de chacun des deux infinitifs (_s'habiller_ et _se comporter_) et pas uniquement du second. Dans ce cas, l'accord du verbe principal au pluriel serait inapproprié.

_S'habiller et se comporter là-bas comme on le ferait naturellement dans la Philharmonie de Berlin *provoquerait* des réactions goguenardes._ 
_S'habiller *et* se comporter là-bas comme on le ferait naturellement dans la Philharmonie de Berlin *provoqueraient* des réactions goguenardes._ 

Mais on pourrait dire :
_S'habiller en smoking et se comporter là-bas comme on le ferait naturellement dans la Philharmonie de Berlin *provoquerait* des réactions goguenardes._ 
_S'habiller en smoking *et* se comporter là-bas comme on le ferait naturellement dans la Philharmonie de Berlin *provoqueraient* des réactions goguenardes._


----------



## Parigigi

Merci maître,
néanmoins, je ne comprends pas pourquoi le pluriel ne serait pas possible ici. En quoi le complément joue-t-il un rôle ?
Merci encore
Pgg


----------



## Maître Capello

On ne peut pas dire : _S'habiller provoquerait des réactions goguenardes_… sauf peut-être dans un camp de nudistes , mais certainement pas à la Berliner Philarmonie !  Le complément _là-bas comme on le ferait_, etc. qualifie donc nécessairement les deux infinitifs. Par conséquent, on est obligé de considérer _S'habiller et se comporter_ comme un tout neutre qualifiant le verbe _provoquer_.


----------



## Bezoard

Parigigi, je comprends votre étonnement d'autant que cette question n'est peut-être jamais abordée en classe. Le sujet avait neanmoins été abordé  ici :
[…]
Banque de dépannage linguistique - Fonctions nominales de l'infinitif
Accord du verbe  avec deux infinitifs sujets coordonnés


----------



## Parigigi

Intéressant… donc, dans mon cas, le singulier, sinon, c'est le pluriel qui semble prévaloir !


----------



## Maître Capello

Parigigi said:


> sinon, c'est le pluriel qui semble prévaloir


Non, c'est le singulier qui prévaut.


----------

